# Can Hedgies Be Potty Trained?



## bnk28 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi,
I don't have a hedgehog yet but I'm seriously considering getting one soon. One of my questions is, can hedgies be "litter box" trained like pet rats can? Also, do their cages get stinky quick and do they have an odor like rodents do?

Thanks!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi there,

Litter training a hedgehog is a 50/50 thing. Some will, some won't, and there's no way you can know it beforehand. 

Most hedgehogs only go potty on their wheels, so if you have a litter box underneath their wheel that might help catching any poop that falls. Keep in mind that generally the wheel gets pretty messy with poop and pee, and you'll want to clean it every day (if you have a smooth surface wheel like the Carolina Storm Wheel, all you need to do is wipe it down though.)

I use flannel liners in my hedgie's cages and it doesn't get stinky, and one of the cages is in our bedroom. Personally, I change the liner in one of hedgie's cage every week because she only goes potty on the wheel/litter box, so the liner stays very clean. Our other hog has been here only for a week but it seems like she goes potty mostly on the wheel too (I've only found pee stains on the liner twice, during the first days she was here.)

As for smell, they don't smell like a hamster. Sometimes they might get a little stinky but it takes a long time for that to happen and then you can give them a bath. 

In short, it all depends of your hedgehog and how clean freak you are. If you spot clean the cage daily you should have no problems with the smell. 

Hope it helped.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

If your rodent's cage smells it means that you're not cleaning their cage often enough or there is not enough ventilation.
Hedgehogs do have a certain smell, but you can only tell if you really put your nose right up to their quills/fur. Their cage will not stink up unless you don't clean their wheel/litter box daily.

Kashi is potty trained so it's a breeze cleaning his cage, but yes, some will never be potty trained.


----------

